
France has banned judicial analytics to analyze the courts - Anon84
https://slate.com/technology/2019/06/france-has-banned-judicial-analytics-to-analyze-the-courts.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20092458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20092458)

